# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  ASCO 2019 - Studien zum mHSCP

## Optimist

Ein in ruhiger Sprache gehaltener, hörenswerter Vortrag zu neuen Studien, die sich überwiegend mit dem metastasierenden, hormonsensitivem Prostatakarzinom beschäftigen.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ASCO 2019: Drei Studien, die den Therapiealgorithmus beim Prostatakarzinom verändern werden*
  Prim. Priv.-Doz. Dr. Anton Ponholzer, F.E.B.U., Abteilung für Urologie und Andrologie, KH Barmherzige Brüder Wien, stellt die Ergebnisse dreier Studien vor, die das Vorgehen in der Praxis verändern werden. Eine vierte Studie bestätigt das derzeitige Wissen zu Kombinationstherapien.

https://medonline.at/innere-medizin/...verndernwerden

  Inhalte des Videos
  00:20 ARCHES: Die Zugabe von Enzalutamid zur Anti-Androgen-Therapie verlängert das radiographische progressionsfreie Überleben beim metastasierten hormonsensitiven Prostatakarzinom *(mHSPC).*

  02:44 ENZAMET: Enzalutamid erweist sich als gegenüber anderen nicht-steroidalen Anti-Androgenen als besserer Kombinationspartner der Testosteron-Suppression beim *mHSPC* hinsichtlich des Überlebens.
  05:43 TITAN: In dieser Studie erweist sich die Zugabe von Apalutamid, einem weiteren Next-Generation Androgenrezeptor-Inhibitor, beim *mHSPC* als verträglich. Sie verbessert das Gesamtüberleben.
  08:00 Alliance A031201: Die Zugabe von Enzalutamid zu Abirateron beim *kastrationsresistenten mPC* konnte das Gesamtüberleben nicht verlängern, erhöhte aber die Toxizität wesentlich.
  09:42 Zusammenfassung

dazu noch links zu den abstracts
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


   Beim metastasierenden hormonsensitiven Prostatakarzinom haben sich in kurzer Zeit nach Zulassung von Docetaxel und Abiraterone weitere erfolgversprechende Therapiemöglichkeiten zur Verlängerung der Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz ergeben.

  Franz

----------


## LowRoad

*Franz,*
das ist doch aber alles nichts Neues, und kein Paradigmenwechsel. Seit Chaarted/Stampede wissen wir, dass es sich bei de-novo metastasierten Pateinten lohnt mit Chemo oder Zweitlinien ADT Medikamenten up-front zu therapieren. Ob das nun Abi, Enza, Apa oder sonst was für ein Medikament ist, das ist ziemlich egal. Das erweitert nicht die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten! Ich kenne bisher keinen direkten Vergleich, dass beispielweise Apalutamid in diesem Setting besser als Abirateron oder als Enzalutamid wäre. Was aber bekannt ist, und darauf weißt Du auch hin, ist, dass weitere Steigerung des auf die Androgen-Achse gerichteten Drucks, beispielsweise durch Kombination von Abi und Enza keinen Sinn macht. Es gibt offensichtlich eine Eskalationsgrenze, mehr hilft dann nicht mehr, verursacht möglicherweise aber mehr Nebenwirkungen.

Was ich für einen echten Paradigmenwechsel halte, ist der klare Beweis, dass es sich in bestimmten Situationen von de-novo Metastasierung lohnt, den Primärtumor zu behandeln[1]. Dazu zählen beliebig viele Lymphknotenmetastasen und/oder bis zu 3 Knochenmetastasen:





Diese Studie wurde allerdings ohne Ergänzung mit Zweitlinien ADT Medikamenten wie Abi oder Enza durchgeführt. Die Frage, die sich heute stellt ist dann natürlich, wie sich eine Kombination aus lokaler Therapie des Primärtumors in Ergänzung mit frühzeitigem Einsatz von Zweitlinien ADT Medikamenten auswirken würde? Und wäre auch noch eine Konsolidierung der einzelnen Metastasen hilfreich? Ob dabei jetzt Abi durch Enza, und das durch Apa ersetzt wird, das ist, meiner Meinung nach, unbedeutend!

---------------------------------------------
*[1]:* ESMO 2019: "M1|RT Comparison" in STAMPEDE, Benefit of Prostate Radiotherapy for Patients with Lymph Node Only or Bone Metastasis and No Visceral Metastases

----------


## Optimist

*Ansichtssache*

  Der Blickwinkel auf den Prostatakrebs wird bei mir von der üppigen viszeralen Metastasierung bei der Erstdiagnose geprägt.
  Die Behandlung des Primärtumors bei Oligometastasierung durch Radiotherapy, wie zuvor aufgezeigt, darin  sehe auch ich einen Paradigmenwechsel, aber es gilt hier, wie auch bei der G-RAMPP-Studie (Prostatektomie bei Oligometastasierung) "*No Visceral Metastases"*.

  Patienten die mit viszeralen Metastasen starten, sind eine kleine Gruppe. Nicht nur für diese Gruppe ist es ein Fortschritt zwischen verschiedenen Behandlungsoptionen wählen zu können, auch weil eine frühe Chemo  nicht jedermanns Sache ist, ebenso die etwas komplizierte Tabletteneinnahme von Abiraterone. Deswegen finde ich es bedeutsam, eine größere Auswahl an Medikamenten (mit durchaus unterschiedlichen Nebenwirkungen) zur Verfügung zu haben, um den Zeitraum bis zur Kastrationsresistenz zu verlängern. Und deswegen habe ich auf diesen Vortrag von Dr. Ponholzer hingewiesen.

  Franz

----------


## LowRoad

Und ich möchte dann auch noch auf eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Themas "*Lokale Therapie des Primärtumors bei oligometastasierten Patienten*" von Prof. Kübler hinweisen.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Andy,
interessante Videos,
wir haben den PK zehn Jahre zu früh bekommen,
in den folgenden Jahren wird wohl noch viel passieren.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Optimist

Dem Vortrag von *Prof. Kübler* habe ich ein eher etwas ernüchterndes Ergebnis bei den bisherigen lokalen Therapien/Primärtumor entnommen.


  Ein paar Notizen zum Vortrag:

  - Bei der Erläuterung zu Folie 4 weist Prof. Kübler darauf hin, dass hier ein sehr großer Selektions-Bias zu besseren Prognosen bei den lokal behandelten Patienten führt. 
  - bei der Horrad-Studie wurde kein signifikanter Unterschied im Gesamtüberleben der beiden Gruppen festgestellt. 
  - es liegen bisher wenig Daten aus prospektiven Studien vor;
  - retrospektive Daten aus Studien mit geringer Fallzahl zur Prostatektomie sind problematisch zu sehen;

  Und auch hier: "no visceral metastases"

  Franz



Da soeben nachgefragt, eine kurze Erläuterung zu "Bias".

*Bias*:
Systematischer Fehler, der das Ergebnis einer Studie beeinflusst oder verzerrt.
*Selektionsbias*:
Die zu vergleichenden Gruppen unterscheiden sich in wesentlichen Eigenschaften.

----------


## LowRoad

*Adam,*
kann man so formulieren, wobei sicher 20 Jahre noch besser wären  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich das alles auch schon im Februar 2009 so angeboten bekommen habe, einschließlich (Cholin) PET/MRT und RT der Knochenmetastase. Was hat sich also in den bald 11 Jahren verbessert? Statt Ketokonazol wird Abirateron und statt Bicalutamid wir Enzalutamid eingesetzt  und sonst? OK, es gibt noch die PSMA Radioligandentherapie und, ganz neu, PARP Inhibitors für BRCA1/2 Mutationen. Das ist aber für 11 Jahre Fortschritt nicht besonders viel, und deshalb kann ich diesen ganzen Hype um den schnellen Fortschritt beim PCA nicht recht nachvollziehen.


*Franz,*
vielleicht hast Du den didaktischen Bogen von Prof. Kübler nicht ganz verstanden. Er baut seinen Vortrag natürlich chronologisch auf, und zeigt die verfügbare Evidenz im Laufe der zeitlichen Entwicklung. Letztendlich kommt er zur STAMPEDE Studie, die das weiter oben beschriebene Ergebnis gezeigt hat, weshalb die GRAMPP-Studie dann letztendlich auch abgebrochen wurde. Man hätte hier im Kontroll-Arm Männer alleine mit einer Hormontherapie behandelt, obwohl es Evidenz Level-1 für lokale Bestrahlung gegeben hätte. Das wäre ethisch höchst fragwürdig gewesen.

Du darfst das für Dich alles als unzureichend ablehnen, und befindest Dich damit sicher in guter Gesellschaft einiger Urologen, aber die Evidenz ist seit STAMPEDE so wie oben beschrieben und wird den zukünftigen Behandlungsstandard darstellen. Ich finds gut!

Natürlich geht es dabei nicht um visceral Metastasierung, aber um _"Studien zum mHSCP"_.

----------


## Optimist

> Natürlich geht es dabei nicht um visceral Metastasierung, aber um _"Studien zum mHSCP"_.


Doch, schon als Nebenergebnis, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe:

   _in contrast, among patients with visceral/other metastases, there was no improvement in FFS or OS for patients who received RT + SOC over SOC alone.
_
Die Diagramme dazu im link von #2 dazu habe ich nicht geschafft hereinzukopieren.


Franz

----------

